# Derelict / burnt cottage, Mumbles, Swansea, April 2012



## jkon2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Driven past, walked past, cycled past and jogged past. But never been in to see it. 
So yesterday I decided to have a looksy. 
This cottage had been derelict for many years, since it was fire damaged in jan/feb 2009 its just rotting away.

A previous post to this building can be seen here, a view for comparison. [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9126[/ame]

I've not been able to get any info on the house, who owns it or why the fire started. A helpful lady in Swansea council seems confident she can get some info though. Fingers crossed.

Well here's the pics. 

Satelite image shows roof in tact.






from outside





Rear of property i guess?





Front of house





Too hot to handle?





Crispy





Foliage taking over





Distrought door





Toast anyone?





Once a cosy bedroom





Another gas fire





Bedroom 2





2nd lounge/dining room i guess





One thing i noticed on my visit, there are wall anchors all around the building with blue rope. These werent in place in the 2009 report. Are they to do with the demolition process? Any info appreciated. Hope you enjoyed the decay. 

PS, Still smells a bit smokey!


----------



## jkon2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

By the way, I'm totally ready for this to be pitted lol... Sorry it's burnt a bit.


----------



## John_D (Apr 24, 2012)

The wall anchors and ropes were probably to hold tarpaulins in place over the whole roof, long since removed by storms?.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 24, 2012)

John_D said:


> The wall anchors and ropes were probably to hold tarpaulins in place over the whole roof, long since removed by storms?.



This is correct.

What I do know about this place is that the residents of Llynderw Close are not very happy that nothing has been done in 3 years in the way of securing the site and they want it brought down and landscaped, no doubt to improve the view they have of the bay.


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 24, 2012)

Derp of the highest order


----------



## jkon2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Good shout Mr D! Didn't think about that. 
It's a horrible messy little burnt out shell with nothing really of interest.
But I was there, I went I saw. Glad you don't mind me sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 24, 2012)

Great Find Jkon2012


----------

